# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  ESQUINEROS, RAFIA, ZUNCHO, CINTAS y MÁS PRODUCTOS PARA SU EMBALAJE

## AB.STRAPPING

Bienvenido Somos *AB STRAPPING SRL*, empresa especializada en brindarle soluciones para su Embalaje. *(511)5242099  /  9991358046*   /    :Typing:  PeruEmbalaje.com   VENTA DE MATERIALES DE EMPAQUE Y EMBALAJE    ESQUINEROS O ÁNGULOS PLÁSTICOS , color verde Esquin_verde_peq.jpg medidas: 1mt, 2.34mt, 2.40mt y otras medidas      Zunchos Plásticos, 
  color: negro, blanco y de colores (rojo, amarillo, celeste, ...)
  medidas: 5/8"  ,  1/2"    Grapas Galvanizadas y Artículos de Embalaje en General  zunchonegroblanco.jpg maqtensionadtenaza.jpg  
Contáctenos:  *(511)5242099 / 9991358046* /  :Typing: PeruEmbalaje.com   Temas similares: VENTA DE MATERIALES DE EMPAQUE Y EMBALAJE PARA EXPORTACIÓN DE UVAS FRESCAS Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Productos innovadores para el embalaje de alimentos embalaje, fleje zuncho metalico

----------

